# PP Training in Austin, Tx.



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

All you southernly situated sort of dog folks, get ready for a big weekend. 

We will have a K9 MARTIAL ARTS and introduction to 'proper' PP training in Austin, Tx. the weekend of Feb. 07.

For all the info, schedule, location, cost, etc. contact Jay Wilson @ [email protected]
or call him at 508 353 9273

It's gonna be Texas sized!!!!!!!!

Learn exactly what I mean when I say; Listen Well, Bite Hard!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

do you have any video of your training?


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you will be competeing with a mondioring trial in Austin the same weekend.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Butch, pardon the small derail. I saw Johnny mention in another forum that you agitated Caesar. What's that dog like in bitework and trainability? I linked to the pic on his website.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

*LOL*

LOL good luck


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for that info Sara, I will let the seminar host know and repost if he changes the date, but maybe I can get away and watch.

Emilio, never a de-rail when talking about a good dog. Catching Caesar is kinda like having an Australian Croc, on steroids, on your arm. He is quite a physical artwork. 

For all those unfamiliar Emilio is talking about an English Mastiff currently owned by Johnny Courville in La. I think it is fair to say he is an exception Emilio. He is very stable, calm, and confident (hell, why not? Only the local train yard has anything bigger than him) and a truly amazing athlete

He is a perfect gentleman when Johnny's wife takes him on leash, but the minute you just raise your voice to her he lights up. As your photo shows he is very serious when doing bite work, he does not play with equipment and is totally man oriented. When he bites a, SchH style, trial bar sleeve, you will usually have trouble slipping the sleeve, because he will crush and compress it so tightly. 

In the fight after the bite (important to us PP types) he is formidable. With a neck the size of many Quarter Horses, he has complete control of you when he engages. You do not pck him up and wave a stick around his head, you do not bend over him and rattle a cane stick, and you definitely do not 'drive' the dog or "bring the pressure." You go where he wants you to go and are very, very happy if you remain on your feet.

And the minute Mary says "OK Caesar" he shuts down, wags his tail and looks at her to see what to do next. So thanks for the chance to talk about a great dog Emilio, not many people get to know, and fewer experience, these original guardian breeds and Caesar is an exception.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnHmskwqCCQ


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Steven, I love it. It reminds me of,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

....using barge tackle as tie-back material?


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

I will be up in Austin for the MR trial. Can you give any further details? When my pup is finished bowling for MR decoys he would love to come out and play with the real dogs. Is this an educational event, a competition or just for fun? Where in Austin? I live in San Antonio but would be happy to spend the entire weekend in funky Austin.

Lisa


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Lisa,
It is a seminar & for fun, or I wouldn't be there. 

I think most Mondio dogs are about as real as you could hope for but, if you'd like some extra flossing material for him while your in Austin, call the person in the original post they have all the information.

Hope to get to meet you, and good luck at the trial.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

But Mondio is a sport. I thought that you said that ALL sport dogs aren't for real Butch, only K9Pro"Sport" dogs are????????????


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

I have no Idea where you heard that but it obviously wasn't said by me.


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

*Choices choises*

I wish I had that delema! Do I go go to the MR trial or train with Butch in PP work? I tell you I would go to both if I could but I'm stuck in New Brunswick, no ringers, no PP clubs, just IPO, and 3 feet of snow and ice on the ground! Man am I ever jonesing for some training. 

Butch I think you are familiar with a certain little brown dobe, through K-9 Pro-Sports, Biko von Leidenschaft owned by Stacie Bills, I have his brother Cosmo von Leidenschaft, who has turned out to be a real monster! I am wondering what your take is on Biko.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Damn!! That would be my take on Biko, No, I take that back, Hot Damn!!!
THAT would be my take on what Biko is.

You have got to have one great dog in his brother. Wish I could see him. Besides biting like a Banshee, Biko has some of the crispest OB I ever saw in a dog. Great to hear one of is kin is getting to do something. I'll et your a very, very, happy dog owner.

Can't believe you got taht much snow in New Braunfuls.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Read where he is at again, Butch. LOL


----------



## Willaim Somers (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for responding Butch, You know the saying you get what you pay for. Well in my case I got a whole lot more! I wish I could come down and see for myself. I wouldn't mind trying my hand at k-9 Pro-Sports either. Looks like a blast.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Where the Hell is Benny Hill then...


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

You definitely got a lot of dog! And I definitely need a geography lesson, guess I've been in Texas way too long, Thank you Jeff.

Never know William, we might get to New BRUNSWICK with a K9PS trial some day. And from the reports I get from every body, you're right they are a Blast. Great luck with your dog keep me posted on him from time to time.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

On Friday I spoke with Jay who is putting on the seminar. Sounds like while he is rather new to dog sport world but very excited about ProSport K9. I missed the opportunity to compete in Los Angeles several times so myself would be excited to have another game in town to play at. Do they still offer cash prizes? 

Looks like they are expecting a small, informal turn out but since the event is held just 30 minutes from the MR trial in Pfluverville, it still might be worth the trek. Other than Butch it does not sound like they will have any experienced decoys.

I did get a kick out of Jay's enthusiasm for me bringing out my sport dogs so they could use them to illustrate the difference between sport and "real" dogs.

Lisa


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, God. Bowling for decoys again Lisa ???


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Lisa,
Yep, Jay is definitely enthusiastic, and hopefully will someday be a great decoy, he has certainly stepped up and tried hard when he is here training.

Hope we can give you a little bit of that Pro Sport experience this weekend, and yes we still do cash pay outs in our trials, I just wouldn't do it any other way.

There are two decoys coming in from Oklahoma one an experienced PSD decoy I trained a few years ago and his, now apprentice, that is pretty good and as enthusiastic as Jay, so it should be a good weekend for just about anybody.

Looking forward to meeting you, again.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Who is decoying the K9PS event in Salinas in 2 weeks? Never been to one and apparently have no choice in the matter, I am being forced to compete.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

My, My, forced to compete, WOW! And I thought California girls were past all that! K9PS is definitely NOT a compulsion based sport, but to each their own.

Our certified decoy will be Tim Steagall of Behave K9 in Portland Or. In order to involve, and encourage new people we always encourage the host to provide a decoy as well. This trial I believe we are going to have a pleasant surprise in the decoy field but that is all I can say at the moment.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Michelle, are you taking Baden?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes Jerry I am. My TD informed all of us actively training right now are going, no ifs ands or butts. PSA trials seem to be scant right now and not many are planned, so far for the year either. Trials aren't cheap to host and I guess the economy has things on hold for alot of folks. This is a way to get out on the field and compete, even if it's not "our" sport. I'm game, if my TD thinks I can do it, I probably can. I'm all for exposing my dog to new decoys and fields anyway.

They had the stuff all printed up and I looked over the different divisions and what they entailed. Not sure if I will do the training or PPD division.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> In the fight after the bite (important to us PP types) he is formidable. With a neck the size of many Quarter Horses, he has complete control of you when he engages. You do not pck him up and wave a stick around his head, you do not bend over him and rattle a cane stick, and you definitely do not 'drive' the dog or "bring the pressure." You go where he wants you to go and are very, very happy if you remain on your feet.


That's a pretty dramatic description Butch  Can't say I remember being taken for that kind of ride, not sure I want to either. How much does Caesar weigh? Is he clean on the sleeve?


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"I did get a kick out of Jay's enthusiasm for me bringing out my sport dogs so they could use them to illustrate the difference between sport and "real" dogs."

That IS CLASIC!!!


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> "I did get a kick out of Jay's enthusiasm for me bringing out my sport dogs so they could use them to illustrate the difference between sport and "real" dogs."
> 
> That IS CLASIC!!!


Isn't all sport. There are rules, bite suits and sleeves. In real life these things do not exist. Unless, they are using a hidden bite suit, how do you know these guys will engage in a real fight. Are there smoke bombs, water hoses and other things that a PPD might engage in when in a ctual fight for its life against an aggressor?


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Who is decoying the K9PS event in Salinas in 2 weeks? Never been to one and apparently have no choice in the matter, I am being forced to compete.


A training director forcing their club members to compete in a trail. :-o WOW! What possible reason would a TD force someone to trial their dog? Being the big fish in a little pond is cool i guess.

Well hopefully a very good decoy I know that lives in Salinas will be there to work the dogs.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Mike Jones said:


> Isn't all sport. There are rules, bite suits and sleeves. In real life these things do not exist. Unless, they are using a hidden bite suit, how do you know these guys will engage in a real fight. Are there smoke bombs, water hoses and other things that a PPD might engage in when in a ctual fight for its life against an aggressor?


Even with a hidden suit, it only takes once for the dogs to figure that out. And lots of "sport dogs" are trained with smoke bombs, water hoses, in vehicles, sheds, out in the woods, etc etc

All of these dogs are sport dogs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG0QqMIflSA (this video was taken on a digital camera, so no sound, otherwise you'd hear lots of yelling, screaming, banging on the metal shed, etc)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eqvcQa3H6c
http://media.putfile.com/Skinny-Sweaty-Ken

Somewhere I even have video of one of the dogs going through smoke bombs  Just can't find it right now. You might be surprised how thin at times the line is between training for sport and training for PPD, especially if the owner is training for one of the accessory oriented sports.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"A training director forcing their club members to compete in a trail.







WOW! What possible reason would a TD force someone to trial their dog?"

_Don't know that training director, and "force" is a strong word, but sometimes training directors see the potential of a dog and a dog handler, but that team may not have the confidence to pursue it without a push- maybe these guys needed that push?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris Keister said:


> A training director forcing their club members to compete in a trail. :-o WOW! What possible reason would a TD force someone to trial their dog? Being the big fish in a little pond is cool i guess.
> 
> Well hopefully a very good decoy I know that lives in Salinas will be there to work the dogs.


=D> That possible reason could be trial experience for a new handler and dog. It's not as if I'm being too serious here anyway. Maybe you should do the same Keister.#-o


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Mo Earle said:


> _"A training director forcing their club members to compete in a trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mo, you nailed it. My TD said "by the way, we are all going to trial in Salinas in 2 weeks." Not really forced as in he is not picking me and the dog up, paying the fee's and shoving me in there. It was a "friendly suggestion" backed with meaning. I was just surprised is all having never even looked at the K-9 Prosports website. 

I'm sick as hell right now though, hopefully I can make it to training Saturday in the rain. I already miss Tuesday trainings due to school every week. This really bites!

Anyway, anybody who knows Luc, knows he doesn't trial dogs that aren't ready.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"I'm sick as hell right now though, hopefully I can make it to training Saturday in the rain. I already miss Tuesday trainings due to school every week. This really bites!_"

First I hope you feel better- if you can't make it to training, don't make that a reason not to compete- don't worry about how well you are going to do-obviously your dog is ready-even if you aren't. I didn't know the rules either, but if your dog has the obedience-if your dog will bite, and your dog will out guard or out recall-and can take different levels of pressure, your in good shape. I found the K9pro-sport group was very nice ,friendly, guiding you to your next exercise if needed. It will be something you accomplished with your dog, giving you experience and will show you what you and your dog need to work on next-you will probably do better than you thought you would. Main thing have fun time!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Steven, wrong version, here's a legend!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndiMnwz5XjA&feature=related


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

That music never fails to remind me of Jackie Wright getting patted on the back of the head by Benny Hill. I used to watch that show a lot as a kid, trying to catch the occasional nudies.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Steven, wrong version, here's a legend!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndiMnwz5XjA&feature=related


 
!!THE MAN!! 
Makes me want to dig up my old liesure suit........well..........maybe not! 8-[ 8-[


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Suit or Suits, now come on Bob. We need some pics.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> Suit or Suits, now come on Bob. We need some pics.


:-o You'll see me try and catch a dog in my birthday suit before you'll see any of those pics.
Now I KNOW you don't wanna see that!! I ain't near as purdy as I was 40 yrs ago. :lol: :lol:

Jay, I'm bettin your dad has a picture in a liesure suit hidden away in a album somewhere.
Hey Jerry! How's it going buddy?! :-D :-D :-D :-D :razz: :-D


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey anybody know if you have to pre reg for this K-9 Prosports thing? I have been out of it since Tues being sick, feeling better today but catching up on my homework I have neglected in my foggy headed haze. I haven't even looked into this thing at all but guess we are still going if it doesn't flood out. Rain, rain, rain in the forcast. I guess we need it here, so i'll not gripe.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Even with a hidden suit, it only takes once for the dogs to figure that out. And lots of "sport dogs" are trained with smoke bombs, water hoses, in vehicles, sheds, out in the woods, etc etc
> 
> All of these dogs are sport dogs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG0QqMIflSA (this video was taken on a digital camera, so no sound, otherwise you'd hear lots of yelling, screaming, banging on the metal shed, etc)
> ...


 
Thanks Kadi,

Great video I agree with you 100%. I am not saying that some dog sport dogs are not capable of real man work with intense distractions. I am just stating that in a sport dog competition most of the things that a PP dog may experience is not tested in a dog sport trial. The point I was making to Butch Chapel is that rules are important in dog sport and although one may try to imitate real life they are just that just for fun. 

I have no experience with K9 Pro Sports but I have seen a few videos and the work looked like an interesting sport.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, in real life the dog dies, and the bad guy and all his friends comes and shoots your entire family for siccing a dog on him.

Now THAT is real life. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok it was held this passed week end. HOW DID IT TURN OUT????


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, this is Tuesday, any word on this in TX.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No one I know went. I went to the MR trial on Sunday and watched that.


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Not real sure what a post about a seminar AFTER it’s over is supposed to say? Really don’t know why you Mr. Lyda, have this sudden interest in PP training but being the curious sort, I’ll bite? 

The question is how do you report on a seminar? After the usual ‘WOW It was GREAT’, “The instructor was Soooo good, we all had SUCH a great time and every one was sooo Camrad Areeee like!” (wink wink)

Not being into that sort of IE stuff let me see what is worth posting on this now lengthy thread, on a now past event, since you asked?

First it seemed to meet the most important K9 Pro Sports criteria, it was Fun. No one felt shorted or cheated on training and EVERYONE wants to do it again. That’s good right Mr. Lyda? 

Umm? The park where it was held was huge with three major streets cutting across it. We learned later, from the phone message machine, that several people showed up at the wrong part of the park and we never got together. To all of you, I will return your calls and we’ll get another training date set up.

Some of the people that showed up Sat. morning were going to the Mondio Ring trial and left early, but we worked the rest of the dogs until 6m and then split for a great evening, with our host Jay Wilson. He had hot burgers, and cold beer, and the dog talk went until about 1:am when I crashed.

Sunday morning; A whole new group appeared. New faces, new puppy owners, and even one new owner that had yet to pick up her pup. We took time out to address puppy issues and then got back to PP work, at least for a little while.

Two young trainers come down from Oklahoma the seminar had been referenced to them from a Stillwater PD K9 handler. They have recently started their training business and have just sold their first PSD to an Oklahoma Sheriffs dept. So we shifted gears to PD tactics for their dogs.

We began folding up early afternoon and I figured the seminar was over early afternoon. WRONG!

The two trainers from Oklahoma wanted to know if they could follow me back to my kennel and work with their Dutchy for one more day? We worked their dog and let them work with a GSD, I’m sending to Afghanistan, all day Monday AND GOT THEIR Dutchy started in SAR work. So you could say I didn’t finish the seminar until around eight o clock Monday.

That may be one reason I didn’t post an ‘after the seminar’ comment, but I also didn’t know anyone cared! So now?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a difference in PP training and PPD training. You are free to call yours what you like.

Sounds like you may have had two more people than I really thought you would have. Glad it worked out well for you.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> There is a difference in PP training and PPD training. You are free to call yours what you like.
> 
> Sounds like you may have had two more people than I really thought you would have. Glad it worked out well for you.


 
LMAO!


----------

